# Serie A Match Predictions and Tips Thread



## betzz12 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Internazionale vs. Bolgona*

_*Competition :* Serie A_
_*Date : *6 April 2014_
_*Kick-off :* 02:45 _
_*Venue : *Stadio Giuseppe Meazza _

*Prediction:  Inter*
Technically speaking, Bologna is a no match against Inter. It is evident that the latter is the match’s online betting favorite. However, if they remained stuck on their mediocre mentality, they might find themselves struggling behind Bologna.

_FT 1x2 ODDS :  ||||   Home: 1.36 || Away: 8.59 || Draw : 4.58 ||||_


----------



## betzz12 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Catania vs. Torino*

_*Date :* 6 April 2014_
_*Game week :* 32_
_*Kick-off :* 21:00 _
_*Venue : *Stadio Angelo Massimino 

_
*Prediction: Torino*
Torino should watch out. Although they are the top pick , Catania may pull off an upset.

_FT 1x2 ODDS : |||| Home: 2.50 || Away: 2.80 || Draw : 3.20 ||||_


----------



## betzz12 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Cagliari Calcio vs US Sassuolo Calcio*

_*Date :* 24 January 2015
*Venue : *Stadio Sant’Elia

*Prediction: Sassuolo*_
This fixture points Sassuolo as the better side and sports betting favorites. Eusebio Di Francesco’s men have a generally more develop skills set compared to Gianfranco Zola’s lads, especially in the defense. However, the home team have a relatively better attacking faculty than their visitors. Expect both squads to deliver goals, but Sassuolo will ultimately carry the day.
_
*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 2.21* || *Away: 3.23* || *Draw : 3.25* ||||

_​_*SS Lazio vs. AC Milan*

*Date :* 24 January 2015
*Venue : *Stadio Olimpico

*Prediction: DRAW*
Perennial online betting favorites Milan and Lazio will fight tooth-and-nail against each other. This battle can lead to a thriller and both sides will score the same number of goals. In other words, a stalemate is very likely.

*FT 1x2 ODDS :* |||| *Home: 2.04* || *Away: 3.67* || *Draw : 3.25* ||||​_


----------



## Andy987 (May 19, 2015)

The home team have a relatively better attacking faculty than their visitors.
Expect both squads to deliver goals.


----------

